# Revised air suspension level adjustment



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Spent several hours this morning fiddling with the procedure and on the phone with Uwe Ross of Ross Tech. The procedure now works up or down. The revised procedure is here: http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...t.htm


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*

Kudos to spockcat for finally figuring this out. Your post is well written and illustrated.
Take the rest of the year off so I can catch up with posts.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

<sigh>
VAG-COM ordered, overnight delivery requested. Weekend fun anticipated...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*

Please explain what you mean. When you lowered it the first time, I believe it lowered all settings. is that now different? Splain, ricky.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Please explain what you mean. When you lowered it the first time, I believe it lowered all settings. is that now different? Splain, ricky.

We could only get it lowered. When we tried to raise it back up, we would get error codes and the new settings wouldn't take.
With the new procedure, you can actually type in the value you want in one step rather than increasing the four channels (each corner of the vehicle) by one increment at a time.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (bravocharlie)*

So, the proceedure is easier to perform, but the result is the same?
Don't forget, you have to explain these things to dummies like MDJAK.
Don't tell him I said that.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_So, the proceedure is easier to perform, but the result is the same?
Don't forget, you have to explain these things to dummies like MDJAK.
Don't tell him I said that.

Yes, exactly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (bravocharlie)*

Yes, much easier to perform and you can easily correct the height if you find a low corner.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*

I was just about to ask about the whole process, because my brother is coming over on the 16th with his Vagcom to "update" my Touareg! I was afraid to ask tho without extensive searching first!


----------



## TregDent (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Spent several hours this morning fiddling with the procedure and on the phone with Uwe Ross of Ross Tech. The procedure now works up or down. The revised procedure is here: http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...t.htm 

Spockcat,
With the new 404.0 Vag-Com do you really get a 1 for 1 change in height when you adjust each channel value? I know when I did my adjustments it wasn't anywhere near 1 to 1.
If you make a mistake or the controller doesn't accept the new input value can you enter a new value without exiting out? With the 403.1 version if I made a mistake or the value was not accepted I had to exit out completely and turn off the engine.
Once you've made the adjustments do the values revert back to 497 and 502?
It's been about 6 weeks since I lowered my T-reg about 7/8" in front and 1 1/4" in the rear. Tire wear seems even and my MPG has improved all though it seems like everyone gets a boost in mileage after reaching around 2500 on the odometer.
After I made my adjustments I intended to try and find the limits of adjustments the controller would accept and post it. I never did find the time to do this (kids, honey do's, and a little golf) which only points out how much people should appreciate all the time you put in for the benefit of this forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks from everyone who visits this forum


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*

Hey, I'm glad you got the lowering thing down. Now, next time you get with Rosstech, will you ask him go come up with a way to defeat the speed governor? Just a request, respectful as always of course. Thanks.








Ever had Beyern Amber Lager from Missoula, MT? Extremely good stuff. I'll personally deliver a case after you've gotten this issue resolved, and they don't export out of state, so I'm your only source for such things (unless you know someone from MT of course).
I'd ask him, but I'm still hillbilly trash at this point, so I leave it up to you.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Besides being able to crack walnuts as spock once said, his there any issues with the loading level if I only go an inch lower or so? Do you hit a point where you lower it to much and maybe might crush something if you go into loading mode?
Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (TregDent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregDent* »_Spockcat,
With the new 404.0 Vag-Com do you really get a 1 for 1 change in height when you adjust each channel value? I know when I did my adjustments it wasn't anywhere near 1 to 1.
If you make a mistake or the controller doesn't accept the new input value can you enter a new value without exiting out? With the 403.1 version if I made a mistake or the value was not accepted I had to exit out completely and turn off the engine.
Once you've made the adjustments do the values revert back to 497 and 502?
It's been about 6 weeks since I lowered my T-reg about 7/8" in front and 1 1/4" in the rear. Tire wear seems even and my MPG has improved all though it seems like everyone gets a boost in mileage after reaching around 2500 on the odometer.
After I made my adjustments I intended to try and find the limits of adjustments the controller would accept and post it. I never did find the time to do this (kids, honey do's, and a little golf) which only points out how much people should appreciate all the time you put in for the benefit of this forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks from everyone who visits this forum









Read the procedure. You enter the number directly into the NEW VALUE box, hit test, hit save, confirm and if it takes, you move to the next channel. If it doesn't take, you do the exact same thing again on the channel until it does. No more using the UP or DOWN boxes to change the NEW VALUE number - directly type it into the NEW VALUE box. 
The numbers will revert back to the original numbers 497/502 after you do channel 5 and the car moves to the new position. This is just as explained in the Audi procedure. The car assumes that you are correcting a mistake in the level and moving it to the 497/502 height.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_Besides being able to crack walnuts as spock once said, his there any issues with the loading level if I only go an inch lower or so? Do you hit a point where you lower it to much and maybe might crush something if you go into loading mode?
Thanks

I assume there are bump stops to prevent the suspension form compressing too far just the same way as it might when driving offroad.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

That would make sense, hopefully!
thanks


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Spent several hours this morning fiddling with the procedure and on the phone with Uwe Ross of Ross Tech. The procedure now works up or down. The revised procedure is here: http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...t.htm 


For clarity, which is right and which is left in the instructions?
right = passenger side in left-drive car (starboard)
left = driver side in left-drive car (port)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (leebo)*

Left is driver's side as in left hand drive.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*

Ok, one last clarification point about this and I'll leave you alone.








Step 8.) of your instructions gives some sample numbers for lowering the car by 1 inch:

_Quote »_8) advance to ch 1 using the UP box - The car's air suspension will lower itself and then raise itself into auto position. Allow the car to do this cycle before entering data. You will get a running gear fault at this point. This isn't a problem and will clear when you have completed the process. Remember: To lower you want to go up in value. To raise the car, you want to go down in value. The reference value for the front is 497 mm and the rear is 502 mm. So if you want to lower the car by 1", you will ADD 25 mm to those numbers to get the new numbers: 522 mm and 527 mm.

What if you later want to reverse the process and raise the truck back to stock?
I presume that since the way this procedure works is to reset the level of the default value, to raise the truck by 1 inch you would SUBTRACT 25mm from the defaults to get the new numbers: 472mm and 477mm (front and back).
If I were to simply re-enter the default values, then the truck would just retain its current settings.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (leebo)*

The best way to return it to stock height is to take actual meansurements, and enter the actual measurements, the way the factory does it. If you did your 1" lowering correctly, those measurments should then be about 25mm less than the 497/502 "nominal" numbers.
-Uwe-


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (Uwe)*

As Uwe says, to return back to stock, measure the ride heights at each wheel (best time to do this is when you enter channel 1 and the car has releveled itself to normal driving mode), and enter each of the measured actual values for each channel. This will return the car to the stock 497/502 mm.
Notes:
After you have completed lowering or raising the car by confirming channel 5 and you go back to each channel, you will see the 497 and 502 values again. This is because the car has assumed you were correcting to stock value rather than lowering or raising.
Tolerance given in the Bentley manual is +/- 3 mm.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*

A chart with the 1 1/4" drop would look like this:
Level - stock - modified (ground clearance in mm)
Loading - 160 - 130
+112 mph sport - 180 - 150
+80 mph sport - 190 - 160
Auto - 215 - 185
Offroad - 240 - 210
Xtra - 300 - 270
I have to put everything back to stock and put the stock tires back on for a service appointment on Wednesday. I think when I get the car back, I will only lower it 25 mm (1") as an 1 1/4" may be excessive given the above chart.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_As Uwe says, to return back to stock, measure the ride heights at each wheel (best time to do this is when you enter channel 1 and the car has releveled itself to normal driving mode)... 

Yes. That's the trick! To get the best accuracy, measure the height after the the car re-levels itself. That would be step 8a.
Another trick (prerequisite, really) is to make sure you have tires that are properly inflated before starting the procedure.
There could be some variance in height due to tire temperature...probably not much. Is there any indication whether the ride height measurements should be done on cold or warm tires?
I lowered the car about 1.25 inches Friday and drove around yesterday. Brought it back up to stock height today...some things I noticed:
1. As Spockcat mentions, measure ride height after the car re-levels itself when first loading channel 01.
2. Watch the test value carefully. Sometimes, it will magically reset your entered value to the default or nominal value during the Test sequence. When this happens, I found the quickest solution was to simply change the channel (I tested up, but down probably works too), then return to the channel you were working on and try entering your value again.
3. I found that Channel 05 does not become available until channels 01-04 have been tested and saved.
4. Setting the value for Channel 01-04 by typing in the value in the new value box works well, but not for Channel 05. For Channel 05, I used the UP button to increase the value from 0 to 1. When I tried manually entering the value "1" in channel 05, I got an error ("inappropriate" or something).
Thanks for all you work documenting the procedure. It was a great help!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (leebo)*

So did you notice any difference in the ride or handling at the lower level?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_So did you notice any difference in the ride or handling at the lower level?

I didn't really get out and run the truck much while lowered, but once I brought the truck back up to stock, I noticed that I could feel the bumps less than when lowered - even when using the auto-setting. I suspect it probably leans a bit more in the turns now than when it was lowered.
So, I really didn't have much of a chance to compare. This weekend was simply a test to make sure that I had the entire procedure down. I can probably change the level in about 10 minutes, now (I have an extra laptop that sits in the garage with the VAGCOM adapter all rigged up and ready to go). I did buy a "turbo" fan to help blow the diesel fumes out of the garage.








I think I prefer the extra clearance that the stock level offers, but since I only really do the "off-road" thing on the weekends, I'll probably lower the car for weekday running to/from work. I guess I could just bring the laptop along and raise the car in a (level) parking lot once I get to the beach...But, no matter what I ultimately do, it's very nice having options.


----------



## shredjim (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_So did you notice any difference in the ride or handling at the lower level?

For you guys who have lowered your Treg's - do you notice any difference in ride or handling?


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (shredjim)*

It looks waaaay better, but otherwise, no!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (shredjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shredjim* »_
For you guys who have lowered your Treg's - do you notice any difference in ride or handling?

cornering is more sensitive.


----------



## shredjim (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
cornering is more sensitive.

Wow, cornering is already way sensitive to me - for a SUV. Do you have 19" wheels? Mine does and I'm trying to figure out the best fix for snow for when I go to the mountains. Sure wouldn't try these P zeros, they look scary for stoping on snow, but they do very well on the road!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (shredjim)*

i have the 21s


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (hotdaymnitzbao)*

There is additional information about an alternative (mil-spec, VW approved) way of calibrating the air suspension at this post in the Phaeton forum: How to Adapt (Adjust, Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height. The instructions are Phaeton specific, but if you change the measurements to suit a Touareg, the procedure works equally well on a Touareg.
Michael


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_There is additional information about an alternative (mil-spec, VW approved) way of calibrating the air suspension at this post in the Phaeton forum: How to Adapt (Adjust, Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height. The instructions are Phaeton specific, but if you change the measurements to suit a Touareg, the procedure works equally well on a Touareg.
Michael

Has anyone tried this on a Treg? And how does it affect the sport/auto/comfort settings?


----------



## jjacob1 (Jun 22, 2004)

Is there any way to set the suspension to automatically lower to "loading level" whenever the car is turned off or put in "park"?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (jjacob1)*

That would be nice.


_Modified by Paldi at 8:10 AM 7-24-2005_


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (PanEuropean)*

Michael (or any T-regger who has tried the "Phaeton" way):
In a nutshell,
1. Open the suspension software controller.
2. Recode it to the desired level using the yellow window as a guide
3. Open adaption
4. Enter the actual measurements (not fibbed or "raised" numbers) which resulted from #2.
How does that sound?
Of course, a few steps are skipped but this appears to be the general idea. For some reason, I found your write-up to be a bit too lengthy







and VAG-COM can be a worthy foe.
Delivery day is this Wednesday so I'd like this to go as smooth as possible.


_Modified by LLB at 5:21 PM 7-25-2005_


----------



## Raza (May 22, 2007)

for those of you who have lowered their Touareg, did you have to re-align the wheels??


----------



## handi2 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Raza)*

I lowered my 07 3 months ago with my new Vag-Com. I lowered it so I could get in and out easier b/c I use a wheelchair. I lowered 1" front and back. When in the loading level the wheels are way out like a slammed vehicle. I never drive it like this even though it will raise itself at 3 mph. I always raise it before driving.


----------



## Raza (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (handi2)*

are you getting normal wear n tear on the tires by lowering the car by 1"?
also did you had to re-align the wheels?


----------



## staylor (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*

Have an 07 v-8. Performed steps without any problems until got to channel 5. It said channel 5 not available. Kept going and channel 10 was available. Changed the "00" to 1 and hit test, save without any problem. However i never got the error message (green to red) and at some point the car also went into Jack Mode. Car never lowered. tried entire procedure a couple more times with no success. Could not get the "Lock button" to stop flashing and get car out of Jack Mode until i turned off and restarted a couple times. However i still have the "running gear fault" which wont go away and every time i start the motor i get a message saying "Fault running gear workshop, AFS, No Function, Veh. Wallet."
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (staylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staylor* »_Have an 07 v-8. Performed steps without any problems until got to channel 5. It said channel 5 not available. Kept going and channel 10 was available. Changed the "00" to 1 and hit test, save without any problem. However i never got the error message (green to red) and at some point the car also went into Jack Mode. Car never lowered. tried entire procedure a couple more times with no success. Could not get the "Lock button" to stop flashing and get car out of Jack Mode until i turned off and restarted a couple times. However i still have the "running gear fault" which wont go away and every time i start the motor i get a message saying "Fault running gear workshop, AFS, No Function, Veh. Wallet."
Is that last word correct? "Wallet"
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (staylor)*

What happens when you try to clear all fault codes?
Do the warnings come back immediately upon next start up?


----------



## Raza (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (DCC)*

quick question, how do you clear the fault codes?


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (Raza)*

With a VAG Tool, you should be able to attempt to clear fault codes registered by the car...


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (staylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staylor* »_Have an 07 v-8. Performed steps without any problems until got to channel 5. It said channel 5 not available. Kept going and channel 10 was available. Changed the "00" to 1 and hit test, save without any problem. However i never got the error message (green to red) and at some point the car also went into Jack Mode. Car never lowered. tried entire procedure a couple more times with no success. Could not get the "Lock button" to stop flashing and get car out of Jack Mode until i turned off and restarted a couple times. However i still have the "running gear fault" which wont go away and every time i start the motor i get a message saying "Fault running gear workshop, AFS, No Function, Veh. Wallet."
Any ideas? Thanks.

What version of VAG-Com are you using? I had this same problem when I used my older version with a ebay cable.....


----------



## staylor (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (DCC)*

Yes, "wallet" is word used.
No, i have not tried to clear fault codes. I remember now seeing something about that when i was messing with the vag-com the only other time i used it...when i was eliminating all the chimes. I will try clearing codes tonight...thanks.
i downloaded current version befroe i started, which was 704. And that did confuse me a little because all the discussions above refer to version 404? typo?


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (staylor)*

Keep us posted on your 'fault clearing'


----------



## staylor (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (DCC)*

i cleared all fault codes, including:
Address 34: Level Control
Contol position not learned.
005 - No or incorrect Basic Setting/Adaptation
But "running gear fault" remained on display.
Good news though, tried to lower again and only problem this time is i could not get channel 3 to go above 524 and i was shooting for 527. Anything above 524 was INVALID. Also, the other 3 channels i was able to directly input 522,522 and 527 for channels 1,2 and 4. but for channel 3 it would not accept anything and i had to use the up arrow and advance one number at a time, saving each one as i went (there was no TEST option with this method. Anyway, problably operator error involved somewhere, but i accepted just getting to 524 and changed channel 5 to 1 and car lowered! (Note: when i had channel 3 at 525 or higher and tried to update channel 5 to 1, it said IMPLAUSIBLE and would not take change.)


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (staylor)*

Just lowered ours by 25mm. @ the loading lvl there is quite a bit of negative camber up front.
I haven't driven it yet. Just lowered it. 
Also, is there any adavntage to recoding the Level Control module to Porsche (xxx1x)?


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

OK, when you do this does it lower the vehicle the same amt in all modes offroad and all? I want to do this but wife likes to drive in comfort and I only drive in sport modes. DO I need the vag all the time to change it or will it still work as normal just lower in all modes?
TIA, Jeff


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Revised air suspension level adjustment (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Lvl Indicator | Selected Mode | stock ground clearance in mm | limitation
5 | Xtra | 300 | < 13mph
4 | Offroad | 240 | < 44mph (what happens above 44mph?)
3 | Auto + Auto/Comfort | 215 | < 80mph
2 | Auto + Sport | height? | limitations?
2 | +80 mph sport | 190 | 80mph <> 112mph (does the change show in MFA? does this not happen in Offroad?)
2 | +112 mph sport | 180 | > 112mph (does the change show in MFA? does this not happen in Offroad?)
1 | Loading | 160 | < 3mph



Forgive me if this has been posted somewhere else. I'm trying to understand ALL operating conditions of the air suspsension/auto lvl.
I'm still confused about height at different (higher) speeds.
So, you can only drive (25mph+) in two modes, Auto and Offroad, right?
The two extremes, Loading and Xtra, are lost/reset once you go faster than 3mph or 13mph respectively.
So, I read Offroad lowers when 44mph is reached. Does it go back up when the speed then drops back down below 44mph? And what happens at 80mph? 112mph? Does it lower to same lvls as in Auto?
And then on top of those two height modes, how does selected dampen mode affect height. I've noticed switching from Auto or Comfort to Sport, the indicator drops from 3 to 2 and truck lowers. Does Sport mode stay lowered at all speeds? Does it lower even more @ 80/112?
Sorry









_Quote, originally posted by *Motor Trend* »_The air suspension not only provides semi-active damping control, but also gives automatic load leveling and adjustable ride height. If left to its own devices, the system lowers ground clearance from the default setting of 8.5 inches to 7.5 at 78 mph and down to 7.1 inches at 112 mph. Ride height can be set manually to six different settings (including the three just described) via a rotary switch on the right side of the center console. The Touareg can be dropped almost to "the deck" to 6.3 inches ground clearance for loading and moved around the loading area as long as speed doesn't creep over 3 mph.
For off-pavement operation, the driver can choose the off-road level that raises the Touareg's clearance to 9.4 inches, which can be maintained as long as speed stays below 43.5 mph. And for really tough going, there's the X'tra level, which puts 11.8 inches of sunshine between the earth and the Touareg's most tender parts. This full-stretch mode can be maintained below speeds of 12.4 mph.

http://www.motortrend.com/road....html



_Modified by elRey at 9:18 PM 7-8-2008_


----------

